# Displaying a clothing brands Logo on a web site



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with using brand name logos on their web site?


For instance, a website that sells embroidered apparel and uses the logos for the different brands offered; Gildan, Hanes, Izod, etc.


Did you have to contact each company for permission, or is there any type of industry standard that if you legally purchase their product you can display their logo along with it?

I purchase through a distributor (TSC Apparel) so while they are all legally purchased I don't buy direct from the companies themselves.


I appreciate information from anyone who has any experience with using brand logos on their web site.

Thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may want to check with TSC just to make sure, but it's generally allowed. In fact, if you are licensed directly with the manufacturer, they will usually supply you logo artwork to use. I know American Apparel does.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, yes I will have call TSC. I was just hoping to gather some firsthand information from people that have posted brand logos on their site and what steps if any they took. Just what people have encountered.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

I personally like the watermark effect of using brand logos. You see it a lot of tech websites showcasing who uses their technology. I have it on my demo store and how I encourage customers to display them:

DecoNetwork Demo Store - Home

I think this is a better way as it does not distract from the main website or message but subtlety says "we use quality brands" which is important for your customers.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

brenden said:


> I personally like the watermark effect of using brand logos. You see it a lot of tech websites showcasing who uses their technology. I have it on my demo store and how I encourage customers to display them:
> 
> DecoNetwork Demo Store - Home
> 
> I think this is a better way as it does not distract from the main website or message but subtlety says "we use quality brands" which is important for your customers.


That does look nice, thanks for posting.

Did you have to ask for permission to display them? That is what I am trying to figure out, just exactly what is the procedure. Is there any type of industry standard that if you sell the brand you can display their logo?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

I think in this case you will find the suppliers welcoming that you are promoting their brand. If you position it as my example that you supply the product then I think you would be fine. However, as a backup best to send a link of your site to the brand to let them know. If they object they will certainly reply back.

No industry standard really, just a general expectation what ever you say or claim is factual.


----------



## tyzfknit (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the best way to know this is giving the manufacturer a call and ask this question.


----------

